# Canadian Bacon Bear's Step by Step



## HalfSmoked (Jul 10, 2017)

Thought it was time to make some more Canadian Bacon had used Bears Step by Step before and liked it so I used it again for some fine bacon.













Imported Photos 00001.JPG



__ HalfSmoked
__ Jul 10, 2017






Rubbed down with the Tender Quick













Imported Photos 00000.JPG



__ HalfSmoked
__ Jul 10, 2017






Brown Sugar added













Imported Photos 00002.JPG



__ HalfSmoked
__ Jul 10, 2017






Bagged and ready for refrigerator













Imported Photos 00003.JPG



__ HalfSmoked
__ Jul 10, 2017






After 12 days in frig cut in half  for cure check cure all the way through













Imported Photos 00004.JPG



__ HalfSmoked
__ Jul 10, 2017






Fry test not to salty it was great

Should have cooked a couple eggs to go with it













Imported Photos 00005.JPG



__ HalfSmoked
__ Jul 10, 2017






In the smoker   I bought a Thermo Smoke and love it













Imported Photos 00006.JPG



__ HalfSmoked
__ Jul 10, 2017






Out of the smoker at 147 IT great color













Imported Photos 00007.JPG



__ HalfSmoked
__ Jul 10, 2017






Wrapped and back in frig for a couple days













Imported Photos 00008.JPG



__ HalfSmoked
__ Jul 11, 2017






Slicing looks good













Imported Photos 00009.JPG



__ HalfSmoked
__ Jul 10, 2017






All sliced and ready to bag













Imported Photos 00010.JPG



__ HalfSmoked
__ Jul 10, 2017






Ready for freezer  One bag end pieces to flavor beans

Camping this weekend definitely some bacon and eggs

Bear thanks for the easy to follow step by step and thanks to all for looking.

Warren


----------



## uzikaduzi (Jul 10, 2017)

Your Canadian bacon looks to take on so much more color than mine... I'm not too far off from your recipe... u wonder if I need more or darker brown sugar to get that color.

Looks great!


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 10, 2017)

Thats some beautiful CB.  I make 5-6 loins this way every year.

POINTS for this.    

Well done.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 10, 2017)

uzikaduzi said:


> Your Canadian bacon looks to take on so much more color than mine... I'm not too far off from your recipe... u wonder if I need more or darker brown sugar to get that color.
> 
> Looks great!


How much brown sugar you use?


----------



## uzikaduzi (Jul 10, 2017)

I use about a 1/2 cup to a whole ~15 pd loin... equal salt and brown sugar which I'm not super strict about amounts... but cure #1 I weigh out


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 10, 2017)

uzikaduzi said:


> I use about a 1/2 cup to a whole ~15 pd loin... equal salt and brown sugar which I'm not super strict about amounts... but cure #1 I weigh out


He used Tender Quick but the brown sugar you use should be plenty.

How much did you use Warren?


----------



## uzikaduzi (Jul 10, 2017)

c farmer said:


> He used Tender Quick but the brown sugar you use should be plenty.
> 
> 
> 
> How much did you use Warren?



Yeah I saw that but quick tender is just salt, sugar, cure #1, and cure #2... the only thing I could see making it darker out of those is additional sugar?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 11, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Thats some beautiful CB.  I make 5-6 loins this way every year.
> 
> POINTS for this.
> 
> Well done.


Adam thanks for the point it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 11, 2017)

c farmer said:


> uzikaduzi said:
> 
> 
> > I use about a 1/2 cup to a whole ~15 pd loin... equal salt and brown sugar which I'm not super strict about amounts... but cure #1 I weigh out
> ...


I used 2 tbs per lb. Just looked back at Bear's recipe and it called for 2 tsp per lb but I like my mistake.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 11, 2017)

Nice job on the CB Warren!

It looks fantastic!

Point!

Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 11, 2017)

uzikaduzi said:


> c farmer said:
> 
> 
> > He used Tender Quick but the brown sugar you use should be plenty.
> ...


There is no sugar in Tender Quick. Morton's Ham cure has sugar in it is that what you are referring to?

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 11, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Nice job on the CB Warren!
> 
> It looks fantastic!
> 
> ...


Al thanks for the point it is greatly appreciated. Bears step by step is easy to do for sure.

Warren


----------



## uzikaduzi (Jul 11, 2017)

HalfSmoked said:


> There is no sugar in Tender Quick. Morton's Ham cure has sugar in it is that what you are referring to?
> 
> Warren


yes there is... here's the ingrediant list from their website:

"Morton Tender Quick mix contains salt, the main preserving agent; *sugar*, both sodium nitrate and sodium nitrite, curing agents that also contribute to development of color and flavor; and propylene glycol to keep the mixture uniform."

http://www.mortonsalt.com/home-product/morton-tender-quick/


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 22, 2017)

Wow!!

How did this Thread avoid the Bear for so long?!?!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






It looks Perfect !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Beautiful Color Too---Gotta be Mighty Tasty!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sorry I'm late, but better late than never!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 26, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Wow!!
> 
> How did this Thread avoid the Bear for so long?!?!
> 
> ...


Hey Bear thanks for the points and the step by step to do this. I did make a mistake in the brown sugar but liked the mistake and will most likely do it that way again.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 26, 2017)

HalfSmoked said:


> Hey Bear thanks for the points and the step by step to do this. I did make a mistake in the brown sugar but liked the mistake and will most likely do it that way again.
> 
> Warren


That won't hurt a thing---I like some Pork a little sweet, just NO SUGAR on my Beef !!

Bear


----------



## janell barney (Oct 2, 2019)

What is the purpose of wrapping it in plastic and letting it sit in the fridge for 2 days?


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 2, 2019)

janell barney said:


> What is the purpose of wrapping it in plastic and letting it sit in the fridge for 2 days?




Sitting it in the Fridge a couple days before slicing helps the flavors to Meld in a bit more.

Wrapping it in plastic wrap Keeps the Smokey Smell to a Minimum in "Mom's" Fridge. I like to think it holds the flavor in too.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 10, 2020)

Jabiru Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------

